# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  Question عدم کارکرد صحیح input scope در infopath

## mona11

سلام.یه فیلد از نوع text دارم و میخوام فقط فرمت تاریخ شمسی رو  بپذیره...انجام این کار زیاد سخت نیست.کافیه روی تکست باکس مربوط به همون  فیلد کلیک راست کرده و از تب advance گزینه input scope  رو بزنیم.بعد از  اون باید عبارت
 ^1[34][0-9][0-9]\/((1[0-2])|([1-9]))\/(([12][0-9])|(3[01])|[1-9])$
  رو در قسمت  regular expression وارد کنیم.
ولی نمیدونم چرا کلا هیچ اتفاقی نمییفته و فیلد مورد تکست باکس مورد نظر همه چیز رو قبول میکنه.

----------

